# Most peaceful damsel



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi i have 1 little Q: what is the most peaceful of the blue damsel fish (_Chrysiptera_/_Pomacentrus_)? ive read that gold-belly, starkii, solomon, and a few others fall into this category. i would just like a good answer on 1 which will make a good, blue inhabitant.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well from what I have seen the Yellow Tail (Chrysiptera parasema) is the least aggresive damsel there is.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yellow-Tail? from what ive heard they are 1 of the most aggressive!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have had many damsels and friends with them also and from what I have seen these are the most aggresive ones IMO
1.Neon Velvet Damsel (Neoglyphidodon oxyodo) 
2.Three Stripe (Dascyllus aruanus)
3.Domino Damsel (Dascyllus trimaculatus)


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

archer772 said:


> I have had many damsels and friends with them also and from what I have seen these are the most aggresive ones IMO
> 1.Neon Velvet Damsel (Neoglyphidodon oxyodo)
> 2.Three Stripe (Dascyllus aruanus)
> 3.Domino Damsel (Dascyllus trimaculatus)


thats what the research stated. it was just that i was lookin for some type of _exotic_ damsel, and every reefer who has been in the hobby for more than 6 months knows about the YT.


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

+ 1 for what archer said i have a yellow tall in my 75 for over 5 years and it has never gone after any of my new or old fish. but my all of my other damsel's 3 striped, Domino, Neon Velvet go after everything in the tank and when i put something new in the tank i have to leave the lights off for a day or 2 and even then they still kill new fish. so now my 75 is going to be call the devils tank aka damsel tank. 
good luck 
criag


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

ok so any exotic yet peaceful damsels? every time i google "Most Peaceful Damsel", its the yellow-tail that shows up. i think i'll go with starkii-looks really nice and ive heard that its peaceful.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

The starkii becomes aggresive as it matures have you looked at the Halfmoon Damsel (Dascyllus marginatus) not real colorfull but different


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

There is also this guy Rolland’s Demoiselle Family: Pomacentridae


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

ok well it seems there no exotic, peaceful, BLUE damsel for my tank. sorry for being so picky about what damsel to keep. i guess i'll just exclude a damsel. besides, ive heard damsel are not compatible with clownfish, which would be in the same tank.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

They can go with clowns for the most part because they are in the same family


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

actually i decided i will go with YT. i guess its my only choice in damsels. besides, it looks nice. so that completes my list of fish for a 40 breeder reef, coming this summer. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

I have some moonlight damsels and they are very peaceful. They really don't bother anyone even as they've gotten larger which is a shocker to me. I have three of them with a pair of Sebae clowns and a possum wrasse in a 2x3' tank. 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+28+1143&pcatid=1143


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

There is a peaceful Damsel? I did not know that.

Seriously though, all kidding aside, all the species from this family of fish can be rude crude and obnoxious all out of proportion to thier often dimenutive size. The Yellow Tails seem to be the most reasobable of the bunch if you must have one. What about a Blue/Green Chromis, different fish family but very simular size and shape and far less aggresive, nor do they like many Damsels loose thier brillant colors as they get older and larger. Just a thought to possibly ponder...


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i have done a green chromis, but they get just as aggressive as any other damsel when they aren't kept in schools, so thats why i decided not to do a green chromis. 

and not all species in the damselfish family are aggressive, schools or no schools. both chromis and clownfish are technically in the damselfish family.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

True enough, that is a fact. I have just done pretty well with a small shoal (3-5) of them added at the same time in tanks 55 gallons plus where I wanted something pretty small, colorfull, active and cheap to go with the rest of the fish I already had. Depending on the other fish in the tank plan, a shoal of 3 should be doable in a 40 gallon breeder possibly.


----------

